# My fosters



## jadis

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but I didn't want to keep hijacking venusworld's thread.....

If all goes as planned Bonnie will be going to her new home tomorrow. I have had her 6 months and she has had two applications fall through at the 11th hour, but I think this is the one.

She is being adopted with a kitten from the organization too and the adopters have one cat already. After I drop her off I will be getting a new foster, the littermate of the kitten that is going with Bonnie. I'm excited to get a chance to foster a kitten while Cheddar Biscuit is still a kitten.

Anyway, here is Bonnie when I got her 6 months ago:










And her most recent picture:










And here's who I'll be getting:


----------



## grrawritsjordi

Oh my! She is beauitful and looks so much better and healthier after 6 months!!

And the new kitten is beautiful as well!


----------



## Carmel

Wow, I wouldn't think they were the same cat!

It must be sad to see her go, hope all goes well this time and that the new kitten is able to fit in with your gang.


----------



## Marcia

I wish Bonnie the best! I hope she settles in quickly to her new home. I'm glad she is going to a home with another cat in it - hopefully the new mom is knowledgeable and patient about introducing adult cats. Best wishes for Bonnie and Jonnie!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

It's amazing how much a kitten changes its looks in the first 12 months! Beautiful kitty, btw. I am happy to hear she found her home. Jonnie is adorable too, and I hope he finds his forever family soon as well.


----------



## jadis

I will be very sad to see Bonnie go, I love her looks and she has come a long way here. She is pretty bonded with Cheddar Biscuit, but I'm happy she is going with a kitten, she really likes to mother other cats.


----------



## spirite

She's beautiful - what silky fur! It's funny, unlike the other posters, I think she looks very similar - the thing that strikes me as different is the confidence in her eyes. 

As for the little one, cuuuute! From that angle, his face looks like my Margaux's. 

It's great that it seems she'll finally be adopted this time!


----------



## jadis

Poor miss Bonnie is still with me. The potential adopter decided the morning of that she didn't want either cat. On the plus side, Jonnie gets to stay with his littermate and hopefully they will be adopted together in the future, and Bonnie has a home here as long as she needs it.


----------



## coyt

Thats too bad the adoption fell through, and after the previous two did as well! I didn't know last minute changes for an adoption happened so often..  
At least Bonnie has a loving home with you until the right person comes along!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua

Wow - beautiful!!

Like someone else said, what a difference 6 months have made for her. She looks so healthy!


----------



## jadis

Fingers crossed for Bonnie again...she was adopted at the Petco event yesterday pending the home visit tonight. They bought a bunch of stuff for her before they left so hopefully it won't fall through. I just have to go to their house tonight and drop her off.


----------



## jadis

Bonnie is in her new home tonight! I am happy for her but I miss her, I thought about keeping her so many times but if I had kept her I wouldn't be able to help others.


----------



## spirite

Aw, it's great that she found a home, but it must be bittersweet for you. She's so beautiful. How is Jonnie doing?

And, off topic, but how is the little Cheddar Biscuit?


----------



## ecat

What a lovely looking cat! I'm so glad she found a great home.


----------



## jadis

spirite said:


> Aw, it's great that she found a home, but it must be bittersweet for you. She's so beautiful. How is Jonnie doing?
> 
> And, off topic, but how is the little Cheddar Biscuit?


Jonnie was adopted with his sister Jaime on Saturday also, so that turned out great.

Cheddar Biscuit is awesome! He is in a bit of an ugly phase, lol, 6 months old and all legs, very tall and lanky. But he has a wonderful temperament!


----------



## shan841

That's great that she was adopted! It can be very frustrating, I have dealt with a lot of flakey people with my fosters. I have learned to not get my hopes up, and it really does pay to be patient. Finding the perfect home really is worth the wait. And it is so hard to part with them, but like you said, for each one you find a home, you have the opportunity to save another one. Think of it more like graduation day. You have prepared her for a great life.


----------

